# Charlotte Engelhardt und ihre geheimen Tattoos 8x



## YYYMAN (28 März 2011)




----------



## follfreak (28 März 2011)

Ist das auf der lippe echt?


----------



## YYYMAN (28 März 2011)

follfreak schrieb:


> Ist das auf der lippe echt?



Klar, alle sind echt


----------



## colossus73 (28 März 2011)

Mir gefallen die Tattoos, weil sich Charlotte bei jedem etwas gedacht hat. Tattoos sind etwas sehr persönliches. Sie begleiten einen den Rest des Lebens. Was der Rest der Welt darüber denkt, wird ihr wohl egal sein - Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Brittfan (28 März 2011)

Die ganze Frau ist verdammt sexy!!


----------



## YYYMAN (11 Apr. 2011)

haste recht


----------



## superriesenechse (12 Apr. 2011)

wer weiß wo das neunte is...? ^^


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die Info, dass die gute tätowiert ist


----------

